# baby flatrock scorpions!!!!



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

god im such a blonde I put the post into shelled instead of in here. our flatrock scorpion has given birth to 17 scorplings tonight! were soooo chuffed im buzzing like hell! What a way to end 2005









[/img]


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

wow Lisa that is great news.Wonderful ending to the year


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

these are our 1st scorplings. after reading they can be pregnant for upto 18mths she must have been pregnant when we bought her. She's still giving birth and may be at it for a couple of days having upto 30 scorplings.
im still jumping around like a kid in a sweet shop its fantastic to watch.
so far we've only lost one that was born doubled up. and possibly another that she gave birth to under her slates. unless it finds her soon it will die but I cant risk stressing her to save it.
Now I know how dad's feel watching their kids being born... wanting to help but not being able to do anything.


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

we're up to 23 scorplings and still going......


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

thats cool lisa are you going to name them all?! :lol:


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

oh yeah right! flatty1..... flatty2....... flatty3......


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

lol it looks really interesting do they live on their mummys back?what do they eat?


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

they stay on the mothers back until the second instar. then they start wondering around but never too far away from mum. it isn't certain how they can survive on the mums back for so long without food from birth but it is thought that the scorplings absorb nourishment through the mothers back until they're ready to start on proper scoff.

They'll stay with her for a short time until her maternal instincts ware off and she looks on them as food.

but it is incredible watching baby scorplings being born.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i bet it is what a strange way to see in the new year!

it must be a good sign for you though it means your going to have a fruitful year!

it is interesting how they do survive just hangin out on there mummys back.just one question whats instar?


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

instars are the stages of growth. birth is first instar. in a few days the will slough their exoskeleton and become 2nd instars. an instar is basically everytime they slough.
I know emperors are 7 instars, will have to double check what flatrocks are

lisa xx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

oh right i thought it was something like that!

i'm fascinated by scorpions but i'm not sure i could keep them.

Happy New Year by the way!


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

Aye happy new year to you too.

scorpions are soooooo easy to keep, up until tonight we had 7 (as you can see from list) now we got loads lol!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

do they eat crix and stuff?i reckon you could get a real nice set-up for one. do they come out alot?


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

Depends on what scorpion your wanting to buy. they eat crickets, hoppers n locusts, occasional pinkies, basically if it's small and moves it will get eaten lol.

You've got two main types of scorpion, forest and desert scorpions. but are equally easy to look after if you have the interest.

emperors or other pandinious (cant remember how to spell that) species (asian hissing scorps, red-clawed scorps) are the easiest to start with especially if you want a small community of scorps. we've got our emps, asians and redclawed scorps all living together which is pretty cool. but flatrock scorpions are solitary scorpions and are cannibals. Our 'mummy' scoffed two males! you have to watch them like a hawk when mating them otherwise all thats left is the pedipalps!

pandinious species can come out during the day but as with most scorpions you are more likely to see them from early evening onwards because they're nocternal.

been keeping scorps for about 6 years now so if you need any help just giz a shout


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i will bear that in mind if oneday i do buy one. I watched a program about them it was very good saying that they can survive being put in boiling water and frozen and if there was a nuclear war they would survive. tough little critters!


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

hmmm i didn't know that one...


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i wouldnt recommend trying to boil yours tho!! :lol:


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

awwww well hope they all turn out ok :lol:


----------



## clareinashby (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats Lisa! That's fab! I wouldn't be able o part with any though :lol: 

Happy New Year all!


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

if i had the room I would keep them but i'd need to win the lottery and build a reptile park lol!
But we breed our pets for local shops, especially scorpions, to stop them from being wild caught. which im totally against. I wont buy unless i know the origin.
our flat rock was a wild caught scorpion which I wasn't impressed about but our friends at reptile land have stopped dealing wi the supplier. Especially after I ordered a south african tricolour scorp and they sent me a tri-colour phase yellow fat-tail scorpion.... hmmmmm.... not to much difference!!!!!


----------



## clareinashby (Oct 16, 2005)

Is that yellow fat tail the one I'm thinking :shock: Not the deadly one  or am I being dumb lol

Yeah, I don't agree with wild caught creatures, tis not right.


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

yes its the second most deadliest scorpion in the world. second to the deathstorker.

And yes i know i needed a licence for it but i simply couldn't resist having it in our collection.... under strict lock and key lol! I'll probably never get another chance again.

one of those naughty but nice things lol! :wink: 

lisa xxx


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

sshh dont tell anyone!!


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

oh ok LMAO!!!!! :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow awsome, congrats Lisa!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats Lisa, just found the post.

Do they not sting, or is it just a case on not putting your hand in  

I saw the thingy about the Nuclear Attack as well, apparently Scorps are one of the few things that would survive, and tehy are investigating their venom for all sorts of medical treatment, so even if we don't like them, the are very admirable little things  

CC could you dream about Benjamin Brat for me please :lol:


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

that piccie sure is a wonderful sight...congratulations..


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

congratulations i think lol :wink:


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

the scorplings are now 3 days old and apart from the two that died at birth, all have survived... about 25 or so.

they're starting to darken in colour and should slough soon. will post some more pictures as soon as i can take some. daren't disturb her right now!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I hope they don't take a shine to your robo-raptor as well, otherwise it's gonna be really crowded! :lol: 

I bet your well chuffed


----------



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

I am just getting into the arachnid area myself thanks to my lovly fiancee. I wanted too thank you for posting the pic. Being that they stay on the mothers back during this time in which its awsome too see. Correct me if I am wrong, because I am new, is the mother protective over her offspring or will she eat them from what I heard in the past?.......Cheers


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

if the female is stressed during these early days she can turn on her babies and scoff them. but as far as i know after so long all female scorpions will lose her maternal instinct and see them as food anyway.

so when the scorplings start spending more time exploring, you need to take them out just to be on the safe side.

it's remarkable that she has had the babies as i have heard these scorpions are notoriously difficult to breed in captivity. And as far as i know she was wild caught (not impressed when i found out) and these scorpions can abort their pregnancy if conditions aren't right. but they can be pregnant for upto 18 months, so i dont know if she was pregnant when i bought her if one of the 2 males she scoffed (when i wasn't looking) is the daddy! either way were still well chuffed!

lisa xx


----------



## Boid Breeder (Dec 29, 2005)

Lisa I want to thank you for your time in willing too educate me exspecially and hopefully others in arachnids. The information you provided was very outstanding and greatly appreciated. Like I said , I am looking into a few areas of arachnids at this very moment, but I always learn about any species first untill I feel I understand all requirements that the purticular species needs. Cheers Lisa and I hope you have a wonderful new year..


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

thank you in return for you kind comments and interest.

You sound like your the same as me when it comes to owning exotic pets. we were originally going to breed pandinious (emperor, asian hissing, redclawed scorps) species but the females are being awkward! So it was quite a surprise when the flat rock gave birth!

I like to think i have learned a lot about scorpions over last 6 years, but i must admit i paniced a little because i wasn't sure on the husbandary for flat rocks! so have done nothing but find every bit of info i can over last few days! Lord give thanks and praise to the internet LOL!

happy new year

lisa xx


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

How your babies doing Lisa ?


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

they're doing fine. all 25 still alive and healthy










still waiting for them to slough, but they are slower growing than other scorpions.


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry the picture is a bit blurred through zooming in. i not got the best camera in the world but i daren't get any closer. the babies starting to look like scorps now instead of big maggots lol!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad they are doing well. You almost have to feel sorry for the poor mummy though, I know I wouldn't fancy carrying all those kids about :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

lol, shes looking a bit weighed down now


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

aye and sh'e got all of them for another few weeks yet. i can move the slates now to look at her and she doesn't seem bothered at me for having a quick look.

the fun bit is keeping a desert style vivarium at high humidity... its a twat! im having to soak the sand at one end twice a day to keep humidity up. but well worth it. 

if anyone wants one please let me know because they're being snapped up really quickly. captive bred flat rocks are like rocking horse poo and a must in anyones collection because the males grow upto 8 inches long.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

ooooh i whant one how much they going for will you corier or collect or drop off
dan


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

thats the problem using a courier is bloody expensive. i've tried animal couriers and they're expensive for sending just one scorpion at a tme. so if anyone knows of any other couriers please let me know.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

how much are the scorps going for
dan


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry... im selling them for £20 each. they're usually £25-27 in shops


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Poor mummy scorpion, she's not going to need gym membership anytime soon :lol: 

I won't be having any other animals or reps now until hell freezes over, I'm just about to sell my soul to our vet for Kuro's treatment, but I hope you manage to find loads of nice homes for the babies.  

Are you going to keep any yourself?


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

hiya dracowoman

i might keep a male if i can find the space!!! so if i can get hold of another flat rock i have a male or female to breed it with!
and i know what you mean about vets bills, my WD cost me £45 the other night with a respitory infection!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I know all about the space issue, I recently had to move my business from a 1500sq foot industrial unit back into my house (5 bed semi) coz our new building fell through and we had already given notice to our landlord. Apart from being up to our necks in boxes, computers and other assorted kit it's all worked out for the best.

I feel a Lisa_b breeding program come on , you'll have people from all over the country knocking down your door  

Ain't animals great, they bring all sorts of nice things with them  On the bright side, even with vet bills etc, they are still WAY cheaper than kids to keep :lol:


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

lol @ dracowoman.

well by the look of it i may be one of the only handful of ppl who can sucessfully breed flatrocks as most you see in shops are wild caught. the more i breed the less wild caught ones are sold.

and unless anyone asks me to reserve one they're all sold


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I would consider asking your bank manager for a loan for an extension to the house to keep your scorps in, if you can successfully breed them could be a nice little business venture  Would also save all the wild ones, invironmentally friendly into the bargain.

Congrats on finding homes for all of them Lisa!!


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

you wait my female will get the hump and never breed again lol!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL, I'll behave and pretend I didn't see a pun in there somewhere :wink: 

That would definately be my bloody luck :lol: Although in my case the stupid thing would probably turn lesbian or join the church and take a vow of celabasy or something. :lol:


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

LMAO @ dracowoman!!!!!

either that or she'll want to scoff more males before she decides to get preggers again! she devoured two last time! nowt like having ya cake and eating it is there?


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

LMAO

She obviously decided she didn't want to get a reputation, at least if you eat them males after a 1 night stand word doesn't get around :lol: Very sensible scorpion in my opinion, maybe it was just a fertility ritual or something :lol: 

I sometimes think we could learn alot from the animal kingdom, personally I think penguins aren't far off, the females lay the egg then bugger off and leave the male to carry it around and hatch it!  Although if men had to have kids, the human race would die out :lol:


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

lol... im coming back as a penguin in my next life!

just looked in on my other scorpions, and my red-clawed scorpion keep crouching in birthing position. OMG i live in a house of hormones!

if she is they'll be cross breeds. either with asian hissing or emperor. they all live in same tank. it started out as an experiment to see if they would all live together. but weve had them for 2 years and nothing has happened until now!

where the hell am i going to keep them all??? i think im gunna have to convert a bit of my bedroom into a scorpling corner!


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

You and me both! :lol: 

I'd have a word with the water board, I think they've been putting something in your suppply :lol: 

You could have some very interesting babies on the way


----------

